

Automatic Algorithms Optimization via Fast Matrix Exponentiation - roberta
http://kukuruku.co/hub/algorithms/automatic-algorithms-optimization-via-fast-matrix-exponentiation.html

======
msandford
This is very, very cool. Moving this kind of intelligence into the compiler
and runtime is one of the things I desperately wanted to do in grad school.
The academic machine ground that desire out of me in short order, but I still
have a tremendous love of the work.

~~~
sridharvembu
Are you working on compilers and runtimes? If you are interested in doing
this, please shoot me an email svembu at zoho

------
jwmerrill
This is great when your inner loop is calculating the nth Fibonacci number,
but I'm skeptical that there are all that many practically occurring inner
loops that are linear recurrences where the author of the code has not already
recognized them as such.

------
dignati
The language he describes is not Turing-complete, which limits the number of
use cases. Still very interesting when you have such a situation.

------
im3w1l
Have you considered doing matrix decompositions for faster exponentiation? I
guess the floating point handling would be hard to get right though.

------
gwern
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799088)

